# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Спам и мошенничество в сети  >  Пришло письмо от вымогателей

## Зинка

Пришло письмо, весьма наглое:



> Hey. 
> 
> Expect you actually don\'t really mind my english sentence structure, considering that i am from Germany. I infected your device with a trojan and now have all of your private files out of your computer system. 
> 
> It previously was set up on an adult web page and after that you\'ve selected the movie, viewed it, my application instantly gain access to your system. 
> 
> Afterward, your cam recorded you hand partying, in addition i captured a footage that you\'ve viewed. 
> 
> Just after a while furthermore, it pulled out all your device contact info. If you happen to would like me to erase your all that i currently have - transmit me 440 dollars in btc it\'s a crypto. It\'s my btc account transfer address - 19zVngsTiR17QzM7hz1NAzuzWxx5at1uYh 
> ...


С адреса 
Natalia Dries <[email protected]>
Я не смотрю порнуху и не устраиваю вечеринок, запись которых могла бы повредить моей репутации.
Но мне, конечно, не нужны трояны в компе.
Тем более - на работе.

Письмо прочла на Outlook, не открывая в отдельном окне.
Поэтому не посмотрела пока "свойства".
Куда пожаловаться на эту б-ь ?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Val_Ery

> Я не смотрю порнуху и не устраиваю вечеринок, запись которых могла бы повредить моей репутации.


 :Sad: 




> не посмотрела пока "свойства"


Во там-то всё самое интересное.
А из того, что сейчас видно:
а) да, домен такой есть - там сайт на Вордпресс
б) почтового ящика такого не существует




> Куда пожаловаться на эту б-ь ?


Эта б-ь, исходя из имеющихся на данный момент (извиняюсь) данных, идентифицирована быть не может. 
Но с учетом того, что IP сайта - это площадка Amazon Technologies Inc. (усиленно блокируемый в РФ роскомнадором), то жаловаться, видимо, надо в роскомнадзор  :Smiley:  . 

P.S. На самом деле, по-хорошему, надо посмотреть в свойствах письма "путь", который оно проделало. И если там будет фигурировать какой-либо домен, известить владельцев о том, что их возможно взломали (с приложением полученного сообщения).

----------


## Зинка

Спасибо !



> На самом деле, по-хорошему, надо посмотреть в свойствах письма "путь", который оно проделало


А открыть письмо, чтобы посмотреть "свойства" - это будет дополнительная опасность или нет ?




> Но с учетом того, что IP сайта - это площадка Amazon Technologies Inc.  (усиленно блокируемый в РФ роскомнадором), то жаловаться, видимо, надо в  роскомнадзор


В Роскомнадзор пожаловаться не могу, так как не нахожусь в России.
А не может такого быть, что Роскомнадзор специально подделывает письма с этой площадки, чтобы дискредитировать ее ?

Существует ли международный адрес для таких жалоб ?

----------


## AndreyKa

> Существует ли международный адрес для таких жалоб ?


https://www.spamcop.net/

----------

Зинка

----------


## Val_Ery

> А открыть письмо, чтобы посмотреть "свойства" - это будет дополнительная опасность или нет ?


Нет, не будет. 



> А не может такого быть, что Роскомнадзор специально подделывает письма с этой площадки, чтобы дискредитировать ее ?


Ну, сам-то едва ли...

----------


## Зинка

Открыла



> Received:
> Стерла


Свой мэйл потерла, остальное всё цело.
Надеюсь, секретной информации не содержится ?
Я завтра сотру этот коммент на всякий случай.

----------


## Val_Ery

> Надеюсь, секретной информации не содержится ?


Ну, теперь мы все знаем, что ваша рабочая почта - в университете (bgu)  :Smiley:  

В том, что вы приложили, единственным важным является первый received - Received: from changeforthechildren.org (unknown [94.154.13.119]), который условно можно "связать" с компом отправителя. По АйПи-шнику это ни какой не амазон... Екатеринбуржский хостер. 
Больше "полезной" инфы там нет. Обычное помойное письмо.

И ещё. 
Инструмент проверки пути письма - тык. 
Почитайте про свойства писем. Статья старая, но основные сведения содержит. Думаю, вам интересно будет

----------


## Зинка

Спасибо !
Оставляю эту строку здесь
Received: from changeforthechildren.org (unknown [94.154.13.119])
Остальное сотру.
Таки да, Беер-Шевский университет.
Там всего две Зины, если хотите - можете поискать по сайту.  :Smiley:

----------


## Val_Ery

> Там всего две Зины, если хотите - можете поискать по сайту.


Дык, ещё вчера  :Smiley:  Ох, и намучился же я  :Shocked:  А ещё говорят, что у Вас половина страны по-русски разговаривает.

Только вот телефонная книга на сайте троих вроде выдает. Я думаю, Вы - та из них, у кого профиль есть на linkedin и комната 108  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

